
A Reading of the Declaration of Independence - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/04/733431874/a-july-4-npr-tradition-a-reading-of-the-declaration-of-independence
======
js2
[https://www.archives.gov/founding-docs/declaration-
transcrip...](https://www.archives.gov/founding-docs/declaration-transcript)

